# TEST



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

FUK!!!!

Musty


----------



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

Nawet już mam parę firm które zadeklarowały pomoc wzamian za reklamę. (bez tego się nieobejdzie,musimy się jakoś utrzymywać).Działamy oficjalnie razem z klubem który też nam pomaga.
https://smli.xyz/sitemap.xml
https://smartportal.online


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

cjchen said:


> Nawet już mam parę firm które zadeklarowały pomoc wzamian za reklamę. (bez tego się nieobejdzie,musimy się jakoś utrzymywać).Działamy oficjalnie razem z klubem który też nam pomaga.
> https://smli.xyz/sitemap.xml
> https://smartportal.online


What game you playing CJ?


----------

